# Most fish in a night?



## tradhunter98 (Feb 5, 2014)

What's the most fish y'all have put in the boat in a night?


----------



## tradhunter98 (Feb 12, 2014)

Come on guys we all love to brag??????


----------



## FOD (Feb 12, 2014)

I've lost numbers tournaments with between 200-250 fish before.


----------



## UpSouth811 (Feb 12, 2014)

I've only shot 2 numbers shoots  and shot 192 in sc state shoot.


----------



## JpEater (Feb 24, 2014)

I put 10 fish in the boat one night. I was pretty pumped.


----------



## FOD (Feb 25, 2014)

JpEater said:


> I put 10 fish in the boat one night. I was pretty pumped.[/QUOT
> 
> I've seen otherwise


----------



## S Adams (Feb 26, 2014)

One or two I can't getway from the QFMA!


----------



## chewy32 (Feb 26, 2014)

Iv pulled 30 in at one time ...... Shad that it


----------



## ihuntcatahoula (Mar 1, 2014)

You might get your feelings hurt if some of the lula boys tell you their numbers I believe they have put over 1000 in the boat on multiple occasions at the muzzy numbers shoots. 60 ish is the most I have put in the boat that I can remember and that was mostly gar.


----------



## UpSouth811 (Mar 1, 2014)

I know of some 1000 plus night. Biggest I've ever seen around here was mid 400s


----------



## tradhunter98 (Mar 1, 2014)

Mark land told me one day they put over 500 in the boat.


----------



## Michael (Mar 4, 2014)

JpEater said:


> I put 10 fish in the boat one night. I was pretty pumped.



Wish I could shoot 10 whole fish in just one night


----------



## ihuntcatahoula (Mar 4, 2014)

Lol... don't worry all last season I had problems putting fish in the boat. Water was so high that you couldn't get back to the shallow water because of the trees.


----------



## UpSouth811 (Mar 4, 2014)

How many is that michael


----------



## Michael (Mar 5, 2014)

I always loss count after I run out of fingers and toes


----------



## S Adams (Mar 5, 2014)

Michael , show me how to find them big buffalos?


----------



## Michael (Mar 5, 2014)

I've found all of them in the same place... here's a clue... it's wet there


----------



## S Adams (Mar 6, 2014)

^^^thats a good place for them! Lol


----------



## MikeC (Mar 6, 2014)

Is Michael the only killer on here?


----------



## S Adams (Mar 7, 2014)

Yep he's the man!


----------



## Bowfisher (Mar 7, 2014)

ihuntcatahoula said:


> You might get your feelings hurt if some of the lula boys tell you their numbers I believe they have put over 1000 in the boat on multiple occasions at the muzzy numbers shoots. 60 ish is the most I have put in the boat that I can remember and that was mostly gar.



Trust me...they haven't broke 1000 yet..Muzzy hasn't had a numbers shoot since 2001 and I think 400+ won it

Best to date is  796 in the Cajun Classic in 2012..all gar


----------



## ihuntcatahoula (Mar 7, 2014)

Must not be the muzzle shoot then but they have broke 1000 on a tourney on Guntersville.  Now it was shad but it was a lot of them.


----------



## ihuntcatahoula (Mar 7, 2014)

Sorry had my info mixed up it was at the river city classic in Mississippi they shot 1490.


----------



## Bowfisher (Mar 7, 2014)

They have never shot over 1000 trust me they were my partners up till last year..the most we ever shot on guntersville was 711 and that was gar..we shot 450 shad to win the BAA world championship in 2012...the Arkansas boys shot 1490 at the river city classic that year..we came in third with close to 700


----------



## ihuntcatahoula (Mar 7, 2014)

Oh must have misunderstood virgils text. Either way that is a ton of fish.


----------



## Bowfisher (Mar 7, 2014)

577 carp fun shoot

657 gar for 4th place at 2011 BAA World Championship


----------



## ihuntcatahoula (Mar 7, 2014)

nice headed to Guntersville the 21st hope to fill the boat with big buffs.


----------



## Bowfisher (Mar 7, 2014)

711 gar fun shoot Guntersville


----------



## Bowfisher (Mar 7, 2014)

3 grassies...smallest was 67..biggest 77.5#


----------



## Bowfisher (Mar 7, 2014)

Early spring time buff trip...biggest was 60#  over 2000# of fish in the picture


----------



## ihuntcatahoula (Mar 7, 2014)

Now thats what i am talking about.... Come on bowfishing gods let that be me in 2 weeks...lol


----------



## Michael (Mar 7, 2014)

No, you da man JC


----------



## Bowfisher (Mar 7, 2014)

No...Michael...I'm a washed up has been haven't ya heard!


----------



## thompsonsz71 (Mar 8, 2014)

Jc didn't ray fitz, and Robbie and them shoot 1200 in Louisiana a long time ago?


----------



## Michael (Mar 8, 2014)

At least you have Jake nipping at your heals


----------

